
Facebook Is Turning a Blind Eye to Global Political Manipulation - newleaf
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/craigsilverman/facebook-ignore-political-manipulation-whitstleblower-memo
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474343).

